# Betsie



## WorkHardFishHard

Flies work great don't listen to anyone that says otherwise.


----------



## Trout King

WorkHardFishHard said:


> Flies work great don't listen to anyone that says otherwise.


Lol. Benzie Rover is right on point. If you get a pod of unpressured fish you may get a few hookups on a great day.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Benzie Rover said:


> If you want river kings to eat - then fish bait or lures. Flies will work very occasionally - but you have to have a good number of unmolested fish in front of you. This is not going to be very possible for the next few weeks, absent a few lucky folks that float into a good hole, but even then another boat or a bank rat will be coming behind you soon. Bait = golf ball hunks of good cured skein, under a bobber, #1 or 1/0 octopus. I've used 2/0 as well, but the gap is not legal, but if you're truly fishin bait under a float - I've never seen that enforced. Lures= thundersticks, salmon spinners and of course the classic black flatfish with orange dots. If you just want to bend your rod a lot - long 5-7' leader with a small, dark fly bottom bounced along - but, well, that's snagging.
> 
> I apologize for the negativity on the snagging front, but this is salmon season and there is NO point in hiding what is going on out there. It's why I quit salmon and fish for trout and eyes this time of year. I point it out because I want more true fisherman to put pressure on these idiots. Bestie kings are ALL wild with zero hatchery fish (except for strays of course). They should be treated like wild fish trying to spawn - not like some put n' take fishery below Tippy. Take one or two for the smoker, but remember, each one of them could be helping to make another generation.
> 
> *Remember - the spawning success of the 2016 will determine how good fishing is for the fall of 2020.*


As accurate as can be, on the river skunk run. Only other thing I would add is boaters can also be referred to as maggots and rats, as the etiquette and respect is about the same as people on the bank.


----------



## toto

ausable_steelhead said:


> As accurate as can be, on the river skunk run. Only other thing I would add is boaters can also be referred to as maggots and rats, as the etiquette and respect is about the same as people on the bank.


Man ain't that the truth. Salmon season brings out some of the worst in people. One thing I've noticed over the years, these same people are typically not around after a couple of weeks. Anyone remember 1000 casts stories of Clem and Cletus? There you have it in a nutshell.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Wow! Way to hijack the OP's thread just to voice your opinions.:nono: Sorry pjd. Congrats on the king!


----------



## Sparky23

mrjimspeaks said:


> If they're camping could always call the local co and tell them where they're at.[/Q



Unfortunately shouldnt need to all, all the CO's know it goes on and where, they just turn a blind eye to some area's 95% of the time. Then say its because they dont have time


----------



## skamina

Wow ausable stealhead now im a maggot. Just because i own a boat thats a little harsh. You must be really special. There are decent people in the world we do care for our surroundings so please ease up.


----------



## Hemish

toto said:


> Man ain't that the truth. Salmon season brings out some of the worst in people. One thing I've noticed over the years, these same people are typically not around after a couple of weeks. Anyone remember 1000 casts stories of Clem and Cletus? There you have it in a nutshell.


Clem and Cletus stories....those were good stories.


----------



## Bob Hunter

Hemish said:


> Clem and Cletus stories....those were good stories.


I just got ran out of a spot I was fishing a couple hours ago, 4 guys showed up with there flies and it was game on for them. They had the fish so harassed they wouldnt settle down enough to even think about biting my skein. At the end of every drift they would come back on the rod so hard they would almost fall over backwards and you could hear the rod going through the air! Swoosh! I was outnumbered and they were drinking, so I left.


----------



## fishinfever

Sounds like you made a very wise decision. Probably, any real fishing was over then anyways. Better luck next time. At least you got your line wet that is better than a lot of us so far this fall.
Tight lines, FF


----------



## Bob Hunter

fishinfever said:


> Sounds like you made a very wise decision. Probably, any real fishing was over then anyways. Better luck next time. At least you got your line wet that is better than a lot of us so far this fall.
> Tight lines, FF


Unfortunately that is to be expected this time of year. I wasn't upset just laughed to myself and left.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Salmon season has officially begun for me; had some guys steal an 8-9lb skam I had roped! Always fishless, desperate tards this time of year...lol. Hooked 5 salmon on bobbers yesterday in the same spot; no one else hooked a fish. I'm not very popular when that occurs here. Still real early, and very light numbers of 'nooks around.


----------



## tcfishes

I'm excited to get up there this year. I plan to try an assortment of floating flies after watching a huge male come out of the water for a caterpillar last year. Other than that, I mostly use spinners and always have decent success. Unfortunately sometimes snagging is not avoidable, I don't keep them though.

Anyone seeing any coho yet? Those usually start in early october from my experience and are great eating... I'll take a 10# coho over 20# kings all day.

The kings make great dog food. Can them boneless in the 4oz jelly jars and mix with your dog's dry food. I try to get as much dark meat out as possible. If I'm starving, I chunk the kings and fry them with cajun seasoning.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Kangs bro


----------



## Sean065

Went this morning, had a nice push of fish moving up until the rain stopped and it got a bit brighter out. Most were jacks, maybe every third fish was an adult. Ended with 4 on the stringer between two guys


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That's not a bad day. I checked a bunch of spots and came up empty on almost all of them. Glad to hear ya got into them.


----------



## krackshot

Good to hear fish are trickling in to the river.


----------



## Matt24324

Never seen so many jacks. Seems like 70% of the fish ive seen/caught are small, what gives?


----------



## jatc

Matt24324 said:


> Never seen so many jacks. Seems like 70% of the fish ive seen/caught are small, what gives?


You sure those fish are kings? Young kings and coho often look the same unless you look really close.


----------



## o_mykiss

Matt24324 said:


> Never seen so many jacks. Seems like 70% of the fish ive seen/caught are small, what gives?


Judging by how fat the fish have been this year, I am guessing a higher than normal number of fish are maturing early as jacks

I have also seen a ton of jack cohos so far... but not many kings yet where I fish


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Bob Hunter said:


> No fish is worth it! 4 of them and me by myself. They had already been drinking . I could already see a confrontation coming and possible slashed tires on my truck from this group of hillbillies . It was very smart for me to just leave. You have to pick your spots if your trying to teach someone a " lesson".


Lol don't take it personally he's just being an Internet tough guy. I mean if me and 3 of my buddies we're drinking and rowdy going down the river and this guy Robert in his 60s tried to "teach us a lesson", it definitely wouldn't happen the way he dreams out it would while talking on an online forum. People are real hard asses on the Internet


----------



## Bob Hunter

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol don't take it personally he's just being an Internet tough guy. I mean if me and 3 of my buddies we're drinking and rowdy going down the river and this guy Robert in his 60s tried to "teach us a lesson", it definitely wouldn't happen the way he dreams out it would while talking on an online forum. People are real hard asses on the Internet


Well said!


----------



## TK81

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Lol don't take it personally he's just being an Internet tough guy. I mean if me and 3 of my buddies we're drinking and rowdy going down the river and this guy Robert in his 60s tried to "teach us a lesson", it definitely wouldn't happen the way he dreams out it would while talking on an online forum. People are real hard asses on the Internet


Be careful...maybe send your buddies first. A friend of mine who thought quite a bit of himself learned about "old man strength" the hard way one day. The beating was one thing, but the humiliation that walked with him long after was far worse.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Just be careful, I know alot of people cpl carry. Could turn ugly real quick


----------



## wdf73

I find it ironic that you accused Robert of being an Internet tough guy, then turn around and brag about how tough you are. 
I wouldn't worry about ever meeting up with him though; by the time you and your 3 hungover buddies get to the river, Robert will have his limit and be back home....


----------



## MIfishslayer91

wdf73 said:


> I find it ironic that you accused Robert of being an Internet tough guy, then turn around and brag about how tough you are.
> I wouldn't worry about ever meeting up with him though; by the time you and your 3 hungover buddies get to the river, Robert will have his limit and be back home....


How was I bragging about how tough I am? 4 dudes in there 20s vs 1 dude in his 60s? Don't need to brag to state common sense. Did you even read his story about what happened?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Come on gents, let's just get back to some fish porn.. Here's my contribution


----------



## RippinLipp

MIfishslayer91 said:


> How was I bragging about how tough I am? 4 dudes in there 20s vs 1 dude in his 60s? Don't need to brag to state common sense. Did you even read his story about what happened?


Its not common sence!!! It dont matter how big and bad you are theres always someone tougher!!! I watched a buddy of mine at 5' 8" lay out 5 guys twice his size and didnt even break a sweat!!! Never underestimate anyone even if they're outnumbered!!! Anyways let's get back on the subject


----------



## droptine989

Good ole annual betsie thread, i can hear the banjos now lol


----------



## AdamBradley

I love salmon season.


----------



## jmaddog8807

who cares who can beat up who or how tough anyone is...i'm sure there is an MMA forum somewhere, go talk there. Nice fish Mr. Burgundy. I see your method...telling us all about these spinners you tie then show us a pic with the pin...trickin us lol.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE

What a joke this place has become


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jmaddog8807 said:


> who cares who can beat up who or how tough anyone is...i'm sure there is an MMA forum somewhere, go talk there. Nice fish Mr. Burgundy. I see your method...telling us all about these spinners you tie then show us a pic with the pin...trickin us lol.


Busted lol.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Here's one from the pier


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Mr Burgundy said:


> Here's one from the pier


What pound braid are you using? I currently have my reels lined with 8lb braid for river walleye fishing.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Sweedishpimp said:


> What pound braid are you using? I currently have my reels lined with 8lb braid for river walleye fishing.


30lb, only cause the fish are big this year


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Mr Burgundy said:


> 30lb, only cause the fish are big this year


Thats what I was thinking, with some 12lb fluro for a liter. Got to find a couple crappy reels to transfer this 8lb over to. Hate to waste it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Sweedishpimp said:


> Thats what I was thinking, with some 12lb fluro for a liter. Got to find a couple crappy reels to transfer this 8lb over to. Hate to waste it.


I landed a couple fish over 20 this morning on 12lb main, 8lb flouro leader. Fights were interesting, and got hairy once they ran for the wood. I just tightened up, used my angles, and pulled them back up-current. Fun ****!


----------



## FishKilla419

jmaddog8807 said:


> who cares who can beat up who or how tough anyone is...i'm sure there is an MMA forum somewhere, go talk there. Nice fish Mr. Burgundy. I see your method...telling us all about these spinners you tie then show us a pic with the pin...trickin us lol.


Looks like a fly reel to me.. lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

What are ya sayin nick lol


----------

